# height barriers on huttoff terrace.



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

Height barriers are being fitted this week on huttoff terrace, lincs and being closed 9am mon 23rd sept, yet another discrimination against motorhomers by the council who sit in there nice warm offices and liston to a few complaints and ban all motorhomes but refuse to talk to or meet the motorhomers. I was there last week and 5 foreiners arrived, they went away totally disgusted, they couldnt beleive the way this country of ours treat the motorhome community. COME ON COUNCILS WAKE-UP ITS 2013.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Hope they chop them down like Moggs Eye was in august.Wildcamped on hutoft terrace in august.Looks like another motorhomer will spend my money somewhere else.


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rocky58, 
the height barriers are still there at moggs eye, I went onto Huttoft terrace in the motorhome to do some fishing as many of the fishermen do, why should we be banned from fishing because we drive a vehicle over 1.95 metres high, its an absolute outrage.
Isnt it time some of the M/H manufactureres and M/H mag publishes of lincolnshire gave the motorhomers some support.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you want to complain here is the correct place.

Jonathan Stockdale
Senior Highways Officer (Countryside)
Highways and Transportation - East
Communities Directorate
Lincolnshire County Council

email : [email protected]

Don't think it will do any good but you can try
peedee


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Peedee, letters have gone out to many people, I dont know if he is on the list but I will contact him anyway, as you say it probably wont do any good but we must all keep trying, I am told someone in Scotland took a case to the european courts and won the case and height barriers had to be taken down.
Ken


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

kencocamper said:


> Thanks for that Peedee, letters have gone out to many people, I dont know if he is on the list but I will contact him anyway, as you say it probably wont do any good but we must all keep trying, I am told someone in Scotland took a case to the european courts and won the case and height barriers had to be taken down.
> Ken


we still have height barriers up here,i think you might be confused with the no overnight parking signs on laybyes which were removed. :roll: jim m


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

sent e mail to council more the better


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

email sent.

TM


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

We went to Lincoln in August, actually we _tried_ to see Lincoln. Despite there supposedly being places to park actually in Lincoln we couldn't find any.

Email sent.


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

We went to Lincoln in August, actually we _tried_ to see Lincoln. Despite there supposedly being places to park actually in Lincoln we couldn't find any.

Email sent.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

celcat said:


> We went to Lincoln in August, actually we _tried_ to see Lincoln. Despite there supposedly being places to park actually in Lincoln we couldn't find any.
> 
> Email sent.


I have opened 3 posts this morning. all three have duplicated replies!

TM


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.thisislincolnshire.co.uk...Lincolnshire/story-18662683-detail/story.html


----------

